# request help and advice to Root & Rom the (STRAIGHT TALK) LG OPTIMUS LOGIC



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello my fellow Androids, I brought a new Walmart Straight Talk ( LG OPTIMUS LOGIC L35G ) Android phone. Can any one tell me the best way to ROOT & ROM this device. Thank you and I appreciate any help


----------

